# Because we don't have enough pets...



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We got 2 more:doh: Actually my kids got them and will be taking TOTAL care of them. Here's Buddah and Rambo. We brought 1 home on Monday and felt bad for separating them so went went back for the other one Tuesday. They definately are happier together.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How cute. My neighbor has a Chinchilla. They are very sweet. She allows him to roam around the house. He's very clean and only goes potty outside. I bet you'll fall in love with your lil' guys too


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not too crazy about rodents on the whole but Chinchillas have the softest fur I have EVER felt! My friend had several and used to let them out in the house also. I hope your kids have fun keeping them.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We're trying to get them to use the box at the bottom of the cage. Right now they are pooping everywhere. We will let them run around in my daughter's room but not the whole house. My cats would give the poor little guys a heart attack.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Charlie06 said:


> We're trying to get them to use the box at the bottom of the cage. Right now they are pooping everywhere. We will let them run around in my daughter's room but not the whole house. My cats would give the poor little guys a heart attack.


You should be able to train them to use a litter box. My neighbor trained her's to use the box and then moved the box outside. She has a cat too, which hasn't bothered her little guy. Maybe your cats will do the same. My Sam used to play with my rabbits. They would sit on his back or follow him around the yard. Maybe your crew will become friends too.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> You should be able to train them to use a litter box. My neighbor trained her's to use the box and then moved the box outside. She has a cat too, which hasn't bothered her little guy. Maybe your cats will do the same. My Sam used to play with my rabbits. They would sit on his back or follow him around the yard. Maybe your crew will become friends too.


I know Charlie would be really good with them and the cats probably would too. I just wanted to wait a little til they are settled in their new home to introduce them. That's so cool that your neighbor trained them to go outside. Potty training dogs is really easy, I'm not sure how easy it will be to train chinchillas though...lol


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think they are pretty trainable. My MIL trained a rabbit years ago to use paper when indoors. It's probably easier than you think. Good luck....and post pics when you can. They are great little pets. I think they are pretty long lived too. My neighbor has had her little guy for about 6 years.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*what a cool hotel for the pets*



Charlie06 said:


> We got 2 more:doh: Actually my kids got them and will be taking TOTAL care of them. Here's Buddah and Rambo. We brought 1 home on Monday and felt bad for separating them so went went back for the other one Tuesday. They definately are happier together.


Their habitat is so cool! How fun for you and your kids. I think is was very humane of you to go back to get the companion of the first one you brought home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are so cute. I have always wanted one but hubby said no rodents or birds. So I have to live thru all of you with your different animals.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

they are cute little guys:smooch::smooch:
we have 30 here and they have their own shed with air conditioning in for when its warm as being too hot could kill them 
as for the litter training I have trained one of my cages to use a litter tray for weeing in but they poop everywhere 
as they are rodents they cant hold it in till they get to a certain spot and you will be amazed at the amount of poop they can produce 
imagine having 30 in your house like we did hubby jumped at the chance to build them a place of their own 
have fun with them as they have lovely characters 
and be prepared they can live for up to 20 years 
our oldests are about 10/11 and still going strong a friend of ours has one over 20 :bowl:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

they are so cute! that would never fly though at my house because my older golden would think of them as dinner! she's actually handled our two lovebirds quiete well now that I think about it


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

They are very cute but I am sadly allergic to them. 

Well done for going back and getting the first one a friend!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Chinchillas are so cute! I had hamsters, gerbils, and guinea pigs when I was a kid, but never had a chinchilla. I would love to have a ferret, but my fiance isn't at all crazy about that idea and is pretty much against it, plus I'm sure our 3 cats and 2 dogs wouldn't be crazy about it either!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

We have a chinchilla too. His name is Peanut and he's 12 1/2 yrs old, we've had him since he was a baby. He's a cute little guy but boy they poop alot.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My husband loves Chinchillas! They're adorable.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> We have a chinchilla too. His name is Peanut and he's 12 1/2 yrs old, we've had him since he was a baby. He's a cute little guy but boy they poop alot.


They sure do. The cage has to be cleaned every day cause they go EVERYWHERE....YUCK!! Fortunately, I do not have to deal with it. I told the kids when they wanted them that they had to do everything. I've cleaned enough rabbit, hamster and guinea pig cages and I swore I would never get one again. They are really cute though.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww lucky you!!! I just love how incredibly soft they are. My cousin had one who lived prob. every bit of 20 years. And my boss says that his family one lived about 35 years. So they can definitely live a long life!!! Congrats on the new additions!!!!


----------

